# UVR CLUB AND AFC PUPS UPDATE!!!



## Labs Inc. (Aug 13, 2008)

Just wanted to give a couple of quick updates. First off I want to thank both KC and Travis for the help they have offered on getting the new Utah Valley Retriever Club going. I am amazed at the amount of passion and love that those two have for dogs and the people that own them. If you have signed up for the club and haven't recieved a phone call from me yet I oppologize. My voice has been gone the past few days, to much duck calling a guess! Don't forget the meeting on Nov, 5 and please bring a friend. Our turkey shoot will also be on Nov, 22 which is the Saturday before thanksgiving, it will be in the morning for a couple hours. Last but not least I have three males left form the AFC Kayscreek PDQ X SR SHR Fowlcreeks Jumpin Run Rookie JH "soon to be SH" breeding. These pups are now 7 weeks old and all I can say is wow! So far only one of these pups is in a non hunt test home which means that you have a chance to get an awesome pup that will have brothers and sisters that are actively competing and I can guarantee you that these dogs will be tearing it up this spring. If anyone has any questions about the club or the pups please feel free to call me "Dave" at 801-310-7776.


----------

